# How to pour a solid glass transom



## huntinfool (Apr 19, 2010)

Had to remove.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 19, 2010)

Very informative post!


I'm not sure how many people venture into fiberglass transoms, but this should be stickied either way.



=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Cheeseball (Apr 20, 2010)

Very cool post. Thanks!


----------



## perchin (Apr 20, 2010)

Sweet man thanks for following through. This needs to be stickied.


----------



## wasilvers (Apr 20, 2010)

Great post! Do you have an estimated cost of a glass transom? I've heard of it done, but yours looks the best that I've seen.


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 20, 2010)

Cost of materials depends on the size of the transom. What I can get my materials for is gonna be different than most can get. I buy resin by the drum, where most would buy it by the gallon or the 5 gallon bucket. Mat prices vary also, so it would be hard to give an exact amount.


----------



## wasilvers (Apr 20, 2010)

Good answer. How about this way... for your size boat, how much resin and mat do you estimate it would take? It seems you're pretty good at this, so I'd be sure to get additaional for mistakes anyway. 

Just asking so when I attempt this, I don't end up with half a transom and be running to the store for more supplies :LOL2:

[EDIT] Doh! I guess I could always buy extra and return unused gallons... didn't think of that :roll:


----------



## cavman138 (Apr 20, 2010)

That's pretty sweet man. What is the weight difference between the glass and a normal wood transom? Great post


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 20, 2010)

Wasilvers Couldn't really give you a guess on the price you could buy materials for in your area, but his particular transom was 6 gallons (if I remember right). As for the Mat, like I stated above we use gun roving that we choped from the gun. It is probably about a gallon size ziploc bag full (give or take) and then the quart of powder. You can cut the mat with a razor knife or scissors. Cut it about 2" and then seperate the mat into fibers.

Caveman a normal wood transom is going to be lighter until it gets wet and then they are about the same. If you sealed a piece of wood it would probably be lighter, but if you tried to fiberglass it it would weigh about the same. When we do transoms the wood transoms take more time to do (in a fiberglass boat) and take more cosmetics when done and therefore have a higher cost in labor. A solid poured transom has less cost in cosmetic labor, but the materials cost more and therefore costs just about the same, but a poured transom does cost more. We do not do wood transoms any more in fiberglass boats. In aluminum it is really up to the customer on whether they want a transom that will last forever or not.


----------



## wasilvers (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks again and great post!


----------



## wolfmjc (May 19, 2010)

Nice job, nice boat too.....thanks


----------



## cavman138 (May 19, 2010)

huntinfool, maybe I missed it somewhere, but what is it that you do exactly? Are you a professional modder?


----------



## Rat (May 19, 2010)

He he, professional modder...good stuff.


----------



## gjmsd (Oct 8, 2010)

Great job explaining this. I've searching for someone who has experience with this mixing his own pour. I'm about to try replacing the transom on my 16' ski boat with a 135 hp outboard and have been looking at the commercial products available. Unfortunately the hazmat shipping costs from Florida to San Diego make them rather expensive. I have been contemplating mixing my own with local supplies and been trying to figure out the correct mix. According to the specs published for two of the polyester/ceramic microsphere blends, I figure they are using 40% resin and 60% microspheres based on the weight per gallon. I have been thinking of a similar mix using epoxy resin with chopped strands mixed in for extra strength. My main question is what is your feeling on polyester versus epoxy resin?


----------



## DaveInGA (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh man, I'm in the process of repairing my transom right now and this is an ideal solution. I sure wish you were close, I'd hire you to make me one. I'm lousy at working with fiberglass. This may force me to learn.

Some questions for you:

1. That gallon size ziploc bag of chopped mat. Do you need approximately one of those for each gallon of resin?

2. What is the fiberglass product you use as filler and how much was needed for the pour you demonstrated? I have a very similar boat made by the same company. (see my sig for a link to pics)

I guess what I'm saying is I'm trying to get up a list of materials and need a little help.


----------



## huntinfool (May 29, 2011)

Professional modder....thats funny. No I work in a fiberglass shop. 

gjmsd We use polyester resin, because it is much cheaper. For the amount of product you would ahve to use for a transom, it would cost a small fortune for the epoxy. I can get a 55 gal drum of polyester resin for about $1000. I can get about 3 gallons of epoxy for about $250-$300. Most transoms would take about 6-8 gallons. I can do many more transoms with the polyester than I could with the epoxy. Now having said that the epoxy will usually stick better with out much preperation, and epoxy is usually a bit stronger. But the cost just does not make it woth it. 
I think your ratio is off. I would not put that much powder or microspheres in it. The microspheres do not have as much strength as the chopped strands. If your batch is too runny, then add more chopped strand.

Dave inGA yes you want to add about 1 gallon of chopped strands to each gallon of resin, now mind you the gallon size ziploc bag is just an estimate. You want the mix thick, and not dripping with resin. If you still have a bunch of resin dripping from your stir stick when you bring it out, then add more chopped strand. If you can bring the stir stick out with a bit of the material on the stick and it does not immediately drip (with in a couple seconds) then youe have it just about right.


----------

